# [SOLVED] Xorg nie wstaje po updacie kernela

## dolohow

Witam!

Po updacie jajek do wersji 2.6.32-r7 Xorg nie wstaje.

Log ze starego kernela:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux HALF-BLOOD 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Fri Apr 16 16:47:50 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sdb3

Build Date: 17 April 2010  10:39:17AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 25 14:20:35 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7a9a40

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000b000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Apr 25 14:20:35 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Apr 25 14:20:35 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Apr 25 14:20:35 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.35.00.12

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-1)

(--) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(==) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): 

(==) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

(--) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (89, 87); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Apr 25 14:20:37 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse

(**) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Full-Speed Mouse Full-Speed Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found 1 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found absolute axes

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found keys

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Configuring as mouse

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Configuring as keyboard

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(EE) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: failed to initialize for relative axes.

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Found keys

(II) Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
```

Log z nowego kernela

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux HALF-BLOOD 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Sun Apr 25 13:51:49 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sdb3

Build Date: 17 April 2010  10:39:17AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 25 14:18:46 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7a9a40

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000b000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

(EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Last edited by dolohow on Mon Apr 26, 2010 10:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marvell

Przeinstalowałeś sterowniki nvidia?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages. 

 

----------

## dolohow

Ponowne przeinstalowanie sterowników rozwiązało problem.

Dziękuje. za pomoc.

----------

